# How much alcohol do you drink?



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just curious.


----------



## spankyy (Feb 12, 2012)

4 beers a day or more?
not everyday tho


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Never enough...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

0  only rarely do I drink, probably why the other day I got a hang over lol


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe 30cl of vodka most days, much more if I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

More than I should.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Less than 1-3 days but more than never.


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

i got drunk for the first time last year. my ex- boyfriend [well i cant say he made me, im in charge of my own actions] gave me some gin and yeah.. i.....got...really wasted. and the enjoyment of being drunk stuck with me for a bit and i would take a shot like almost every morning and so on..... but thankfully i rarely drink anymore. haven't in months. the only problem i have now is smoking -_____- which i have cut back on alot.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Once a month, maybe.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I only drink when I socialize, other than that, I have no need to drink.


----------



## perspacacious (Apr 30, 2012)

sociably and when i feel like it which is normally a week end.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I drank alcohol.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

None of those options. I don't drink as often as once a week, but I don't never drink either. Maybe once every one or two months. Sometimes more; sometimes less.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not enough.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Never, I dislike the taste.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> Less than 1-3 days but more than never.


haha me too


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Drinking scares me and ties into my social anxiety. I'm afraid that with my inhibitions lowered, I'll do or say something really stupid and nobody will like me anymore.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I had a half a glass of wine in total last year, that's about it. Alcohol is a pathetic drug IMO, got much better ones on supply to choose from.


----------



## Adam81980 (Oct 13, 2011)

On Friday and Saturday nights, I usually have four pints of beer when I go out to dance or see a band. During the work week, I'll have at most 2-3 bottles in the evening after work on one or two nights. If I don't go out, it's rare that I ever have more than four bottles of beer by myself. I rarely drink hard liquor.

By standards in the USA, one 12 oz. bottle of 4.5% alc beer is considered one beer. It's considered high risk "binge" drinking if one exceeds more than 3 12 oz. beers in one session. Or drinks more than 14 drinks per week.

Having spent time in Germany bartending, I have issue with what's considered binge drinking over here. There, a pint of beer was the equivalent of two of our 12oz. bottles of beer in the USA. It's was not uncommon at all for folks to have a pint or two after work, or sometimes even at lunch! Daily. On a night out, 3 or 4 pints was normal. (4 pints would be like drinking 8 cans/bottles of beer) And most people seemed to handle that fine without being raging alcoholics! 

When I drink 4 pints over a 4-5 hour period on weekend nights out, I get a bit tipsy, but I always remember walking home. I don't do stupid things. I'm not seeing double. I don't get sick, and I wake up eight hours later the next morning feeling ready to go with no hangover. 

The acceptable amount of moderate drinking seems to very greatly between U.S. and European standards.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have this irrational paranoid fear that if I take one swig of alcohol, I'll instantly become an alcoholic. :roll

I think it comes from me being a very compulsive person. For example, I hoard, and I have to keep a constant careful eye on myself to keep things like that from getting out of control. So who's to say it wouldn't be the same with beer? *shrug*


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I drink maybe 3-4 per times a year. If I'm on vacation, at a restaurant, or when it's a holiday like New Year's I like to have a drink. Like Dr. House said, there are better drugs to choose from.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I drink maybe once every two or three months.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm drinking a glass of wine a week, I've cut down a lot- possibly will start doin' it every 2weeks soon.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Pretty much never


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

For me its not about a selection of "drug" that im using to get high and i dont see it as having to select between it and another prescription.

I enjoy alcoholic drinks for their flavor, not for their properites.

Having said that i drink 3-? standard drinks a day varying on if im home, after work or out.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

never drank before ^_^


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I almost never drink. But I got drunk this Saturday because I went to a bar. The alcohol wasn't the goal - the goal was a social anxiety exposure exercise. So I don't feel too bad about getting drunk by myself.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not enough.


----------



## Adam81980 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I almost never drink. But I got drunk this Saturday because I went to a bar. The alcohol wasn't the goal - the goal was a social anxiety exposure exercise. So I don't feel too bad about getting drunk by myself.


 Good for you! I go out all the time by myself just for the exposure and to keep myself use to being around people. Sometime's I actually meet people and feel normal for a few hours. It beats another night sitting at home, even if nothing happens. Just go somewhere with a good band or dancing if you're into that.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Not much.. Maybe a cocktail or a few beers every few weeks.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

never unless i get dumped by a girl, then i get **** faced for weeks at a time


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Never. I can't stand Alcohol.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I usually drink a beer or two(rarely more) most days, but I've been on a non-alcohol/drug kick for the last couple weeks. It helps clear out my mind and body.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Couple months ago but before that it's been years.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I drink most days.



Dr House said:


> I had a half a glass of wine in total last year, that's about it. Alcohol is a pathetic drug IMO, got much better ones on supply to choose from.


You basically have a whole pharmacy at home, something most of us lack.


----------



## tedstein83 (May 1, 2012)

3 times a week, roughly.
Some pretty awesome wild things have happened when my inhibitions have been lowered by sweet, sweet booze.
most of my sexual experience, and 90% of the things I've done worth remembering are owed to my friend, alcohol.

Is that sort of pathetic? Probably. But I've experienced some legendary things--the kind of things that you'd think only happen in movies.

of course now I'm an alcoholic. So... yeah.


----------



## tedstein83 (May 1, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> Never. I can't stand Alcohol.


You're from New Zealand and never drink? I thought it was a national past time on the islands. On Great Barrier Island I understand no one has been sober since the summer of '92.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I drink everyday. It has become a problem. I need to put the brakes on it ASAP but I don't know how


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll have a few drinks over the weekend and the occasional beer after work. and I'm down to get drunk on appropriate occasions (cinco de mayo, st. patty's, new year's).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Adam81980 said:


> By standards in the USA, one 12 oz. bottle of 4.5% alc beer is considered one beer. It's considered high risk "binge" drinking if one exceeds more than 3 12 oz. beers in one session. Or drinks more than 14 drinks per week.


Have the fanatical teatotalers at MADD managed to redefine it such that most folks can be called raging alcoholics?

I thought 5 or more drinks was the official definition of binge drinking. Cut that down to 3 & most bar patrons should be headed directly to an AA meeting.:roll

Perhaps I'm biased being from Wisconsin, a land where grocery stores devote more area to booze than to produce.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

321kyle said:


> never drank before ^_^


Trust me, you aren't missing much. :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....at least it still says I "never" drink - I actually drink, like ONE margarita and/or a wine cooler a year or 18 months. No joke.

I don't think much of alcohol to begin with, but with Paxil, it's a mess.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Way more than i'm willing to admit. Lets just say that i'm way beyond the upper end of social.



millenniumman75 said:


> I don't think much of alcohol to begin with, but with Paxil, it's a mess.


I take paxil and haven't had any problems when drinking...everyone is different i suppose


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nogy said:


> Way more than i'm willing to admit. Lets just say that i'm way beyond the upper end of social.
> 
> I take paxil and haven't had any problems when drinking...everyone is different i suppose


I don't drink that often so I feel the effects pretty easily. It's not being drunk (I have only had a buzz once, maybe twice, have never been drunk), but it feels like burning hot oil flowing through my veins - it's not a very good feeling to me.


----------



## Adam81980 (Oct 13, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Have the fanatical teatotalers at MADD managed to redefine it such that most folks can be called raging alcoholics?
> 
> I thought 5 or more drinks was the official definition of binge drinking. Cut that down to 3 & most bar patrons should be headed directly to an AA meeting.:roll
> 
> Perhaps I'm biased being from Wisconsin, a land where grocery stores devote more area to booze than to produce.


 Sorry, you're right! Five or more 12oz. beers, 9 oz. wines, or 1 oz. 80 Proof liquor is considered binge drinking. Three or more is considered potential high risk drinking for developing a drinking problem! Still, by that measure, by having two true English pints (25 oz.) you're close to what's considered binge drinking! In Germany, we had single beers that were twice that amount!

I do like to "binge" drink on the weekend nights if they call four pints binge drinking? But I don't feel like I'm getting wasted!


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> but it feels like burning hot oil flowing through my veins - *it's not a very good feeling to me*.


Hehe, i would imagine that its not if it feels like burning hot oil!!


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

Usually a fifth a day (26 oz) of hard liquor if I'm going through a rough patch. On average though if I'm working/busy/not depressed only drink socially maybe 5-10 drinks on a night out.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Never. 

Interesting results. A bit surprised.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Every night, I've gotta get a handle on this, :drunk


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Usually 3 days a week, that's when my supply runs out. I've been buying more lately though to get more of an effect. 
Drinking alone in my room makes me feel worse about things though, especially if I get drunk. It's no fun to me now. I have a few beers left and will make do until next week.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I fancy a beer after a hard day's work and drink vodka on weekends.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Everyday lately. Usually, 3-5x a week.


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

I drink almost every night especially if i had a bad day.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Not enough to kill the pain.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm drinking now, but I dont normally drink more than 2 or 3 times a week. Drinking alone is sad right? :|


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am 29. I have only drank on three occasions in my life. Two weddings and one other party. 

So pretty much never, though we do have a bottle of merlot in the house right now that was given to us by a friend. Just waiting for the right time to open it up.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I'm suprised at the number of people who never drink. Where I'm from everyone seems to drink and every time I tell someone I don't drink, I get looked at like I just sprouted an extra head. :sus

Maybe the culture is just different in the US?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Soilwork said:


> I'm suprised at the number of people who never drink. Where I'm from everyone seems to drink and every time I tell someone I don't drink, I get looked at like I just sprouted an extra head. :sus
> 
> Maybe the culture is just different in the US?


Average alcohol intake depends on the country.



















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_alcohol_consumption


----------



## frenchie (Mar 27, 2008)

Rarely. Over the past year or so I've been trying to work out exactly how alcohol affects me. It's really confusing because sometimes it makes me more anxious and self-conscious. Hence why I rarely drink. But on other days it makes me feel more confident and relaxed (how it affects most people I guess). It's impossible to predict and so I'm always in two minds about what to do when I'm in a social situation and people are drinking.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> I'm suprised at the number of people who never drink. Where I'm from everyone seems to drink and every time I tell someone I don't drink, I get looked at like I just sprouted an extra head. :sus


Same where I live but that doesn't make me drink. Social drinking is hard when you are not social.


----------



## Satsugai (May 12, 2012)

These days very rarely. Only on special occasions or when I'm out with friends (which is not very often...).

Although my consumption used to be somewhat high, as I used it to avoid feeling anxiety/intense emotions but it sent me spiralling down eventually so I've cut down since then.


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

I used to drink alot but not anymore, so I voted never.


----------



## thelostcookie (May 16, 2012)

I try not to but once I start drinking, it's kinda hard to stop, especially when the day's been bad.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

None  
Alcohol makes me even more anxious, or maybe my body is just alcohol intolerant.


----------



## XClaire1985X (May 24, 2012)

4 tins of lager every night,more at weekend


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Enough


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm drinking Malibu carribean rum right now! :boogie


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

never....or hardly ever....I bought a six back of beer a week ago and I drank three beers and I didn't get buzzed and I felt like Sh..........

I wish it worked for me....


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 20, 2012)

Enough to knock out an elephant


----------



## meanwhile (May 25, 2012)

frenchie said:


> Rarely. Over the past year or so I've been trying to work out exactly how alcohol affects me. It's really confusing because sometimes it makes me more anxious and self-conscious. Hence why I rarely drink. But on other days it makes me feel more confident and relaxed (how it affects most people I guess). It's impossible to predict and so I'm always in two minds about what to do when I'm in a social situation and people are drinking.


I feel the same way. It's really weird and makes social experiences even more confusing/anxiety-inducing! I used to drink a lot when I was younger, but now I drink maybe once a week if that, and most of the time it makes my anxiety worse until I get to a point where I have definitely drunk too much. But if I'm in a close group of friends I have 3-4 drinks and a good time. Stupid social anxiety. It's funny because people always tell me they can never tell that I'm drunk/try to get me to drink more at parties because I don't seem drunk, but I'm always like, yeah I don't seem drunk because my anxiety absolutely overrides the effects of alcohol or any other recreational drugs for that matter.


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

I vote never, most of my family on my father's side are extremely heavy drinkers from 16 years old and on. This was coupled with sever depression ( I have very mild depression) in a few. I didn't like seeing my family act the way they did when drunk, when I was younger, I decided I never wanted to be like them, so I don't drink.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Eh, I drink whenever I feel like drinking. It's usually not that often at all. Sometimes a few days, sometimes weeks and sometimes months will pass before I touch my next drink.


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

I used to drink once a week (either friday or saturday) before, but now I normally do it one or two times in a month.. I always drink more in the summer time because of BBQ's and stuff like that!


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

Dont drink it, just because it kills your braincells and I dont want to become a idiot.


----------



## Bluemonster (Feb 15, 2012)

It depends when I go out which isn't very often. When I do go out though I make sure I drink enough to get drunk. I get drunk really easily though so I only need 4-5 drinks


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I drink about 2 or 3 times in a month.


----------



## InsideHurt (May 20, 2012)

I binge drink myself. i'll go 3 months with no drinking then like a month of drinkin 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Not enough.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

A lot more now than I used to.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

I hardly ever drink. It just doesn't agree with me. I like feeling intoxicated but the taste of alcohol lingering in my mouth, the upset, and just the general sh***y feeling that I get make it not worth it. It's poison in a bottle to me.


----------



## Emile (Feb 3, 2010)

Enough to feel the permanent effects of body/brain damage.

So, too much. Or, as is often the mindset - not enough.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I only drink on weekends (or holidays)


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't vote because none of those options apply to me. I drink every two or three months.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Not enough.


----------



## Beamer (May 28, 2012)

I don't know how to answer; that number is changing as we speak. I started drinking too much after I moved and didn't have a job or anyone to talk to or anything to do. Probably 3-4 times a week not quite getting so drunk that I felt too sick to enjoy it. I think I did it once in the past two weeks, though. Not sure why... I might just be getting sick of it.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Never, I hate it! Probably because the first time I tried drinking, I passed out and threw up..


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

A drink every now and then, anything beyond that can make me extremely anxious and jittery :afr


----------



## Clint Westwood (Sep 23, 2010)

i party like a rockstar!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't. It tastes disgusting.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

a beer maybe 1/2 x a week


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

One every four or five months


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I drink once every few months......when I do though I drink quite a bit.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Whenever there is enough beer in the fridge to drink, but have it go unnoticed, so about once every 3-4 months I guess, maybe more. Not that my parents would get mad at me for drinking, they've told us (my brother and I) that if we ever drank or smoke to at least have the decency to not try to hide it from them, but they're not encouraging it, they rather we wait until we're older but if it happens it happens.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

None.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Mostly on fridays, ocasionally a couple drinks on saturdays if I have party plans with people. And maybe 1 drink on a sunday if there is a barbecue/dinner/movie plans with friends who want to have a drink. I sort of go with the crowd (unless I really don't want to).


----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

Every weekend


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll often have a glass of wine, or two, with food, once a week. Usually on the weekend. I enjoy it.

However, I have a terrible habit of drinking to excess in social situations, in order to take the edge off. Plus my friends really like to drink and I feel strongly encouraged to do it with them. The result is that I get really drunk and have a terrible time and become super depressed the next day. After one really bad experience a couple months ago I resolved never to do this again, which so far has been fine, except that it's driven me away from hanging out with my friends. :blank


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

JGreenwood said:


> Never enough...


This..


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Monthly unless I happen to have my own stash


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I finished off 1.75 liters of Irish cream ($22 at Bevmo) in 7 days.

I want more!!


----------



## qu1et (Jun 25, 2012)

This thread is really discouraging for me, because you all seem to be able to cope and I can't. I used to smoke pot every day and once I realized that contributed to my SA I quit, then I started drinking. Now I drink every single day. Sigh...


----------



## shymandan (Mar 1, 2012)

Well out of the options I chose never, but that would be a fallacy because I have drank but on rare occasions.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

less than 1-3 days a week but more than never. Maybe once or twice a month. If i go to party or out for dinner i always have a drink though makes me less anxious.


----------



## Mauricio5 (Jun 19, 2012)

Friday and Saturday but I binge drink terribly. Not currently drinking though, weight loss bet with a friend.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I finished off 1.75 liters of Irish cream ($22 at Bevmo) in 7 days.
> 
> I want more!!


Put a little of that in hot chocolate. MMM.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

during 2006 - 2008 I drank every other day unless it was a weekend and I was working.

When I was about four I had four caps of Jim Beam and one cap tequila. That was the drunkest I have every been in my life.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Frunktubulus said:


> Not enough.


This. :drunk


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

I almost never used to drink unless it a special occasion like a cookout or something but find myself drinking regularly now because it makes me feel important and cool so i guess i am a casuality of alcohol advertising but gotta ease the pain somehow, medication only does so much


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

recently went on a binge for 2 weeks straight drank ,well started off with 4 beers a night then 6 every night for one and half weeks then 8 beers for the rest plus 5 bottles of white and red wine, my psychiatrist says i need to stop because im over doing it, the reason i started drinking in the 1st place was because i was depressed i know only got worse well hopefully the new antidepressants things will work better this time round


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Only twice to three times a week, but when i do, its is usually 15-30 drinks. My tolerance is insane. I hate it cuz its so bad for you, but if its a party, i dont mind drinking people under the table IF they challenge me. Which happens alot.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Midna (Nov 5, 2011)

really? only me and one other person are more than once a day?:doh


----------



## socialphobia23 (Apr 25, 2012)

I get fairly drunk about 3 times a week i'm an alcoholic thanks to depression/loneliness


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

hardly ever. only socially which is like never lol


----------



## jameshill003 (Jul 6, 2012)

jacksondoug3 said:


> Just curious.


HI,
Never because :
It damages The Liver
Breaking of capillaries and blood vessels
Gastrointestinal Tract
reduces blood flow to the muscles
decrease in the production of hormones

InstantPharmarx.com


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I used to drink quite a lot but I don't drink anymore.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Probably have 1-2 day keep the carton in my room. Have 10+ whenever I go out. No alco


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had already voted. I definitely don't fit the criteria of anything but "never".

I can't even remember the last time I had alcohol. :con. I think it might have been last Thanksgiving when I had a wine cooler. I can't remember if it was anything more than that - that was over eight months ago.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I drink maybe once a week, at most. but I keep it light, one cocktail if I'm at home, and up to 3 if I'm out clubbing(which I only do if its a friend's birthday, or something like that)


----------

